# Shotgun Question



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have been wanting to get me a new shotgun. I looked at a Mossberg 500 and I am sure that since it is such a popular model that someone in here has some experience with it. I really like the price and it doesn't hurt that it is made in the USA. However, the slide rails on the pump action seem to be a bit flimsy. Does anyone in here have this model and am I just being a bit to picky about this or are there any real problems with the action? Any thoughts would be most appreciated.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about the side rails. My 20ga takes a beating. The only problem I have had is that chaff had worked up inside the safety shoe inside the receiver. I shot a deer and couldn't get the tang safety back on. Unloaded the gun, took care of the deer, stripped the gun, and cleaned the safety mechanism. No problem. If you drop it from a tree stand the loss is less.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It's a good gun, but IMO, not as good as a Remington 870, which uses *double* action bars rather than just one


----------



## meddac (Nov 21, 2008)

The mossberg is a great shotgun and is used by both the military and LEO's as it has come through many a torture test. The remington 870 is also a good choice. Just depends on the price you can get either one at. I have a mossy 500 and an 835 magnum...both have performed well.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's a good gun, but IMO, not as good as a Remington 870, which uses *double* action bars rather than just one


Not all models of the Mossberg 500 use single action bars, many use double bars. With that said, I prefer an 870 or a Mossberg 590 pump.

Of course, I'd take a Winchester 97 over any of them!


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

I guess I am just woried because I have always owned the 870's and Ithaca's when it comes to shotguns. I've never owned a Mossberg but I must admit the price is inticing me a bit. I do wish it would shoot a 3.5 inch shell though.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

jross said:


> I wouldn't worry about the side rails. My 20ga takes a beating. The only problem I have had is that chaff had worked up inside the safety shoe inside the receiver. I shot a deer and couldn't get the tang safety back on. Unloaded the gun, took care of the deer, stripped the gun, and cleaned the safety mechanism. No problem. If you drop it from a tree stand the loss is less.


That is good to hear about the side rails. They feel like they are going to break or fall off when I pump the shotgun. I do like where the safety is located.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

I use one turkey hunting w/ 3" mags, extra full choke! It is holding up so far.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wis Bang 2 said:


> I use one turkey hunting w/ 3" mags, extra full choke! It is holding up so far.


That is good to hear. I believe I may give the Mossberg a chance. Thanks all.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I've used Mossberg 500 for years and Loved it.I have a Benelli Nova now,its ok but I still like my Mossberg over it.

Had a Winchester was a piece of Junk,it got stolen was glad someone took the trouble off me where I didn't have to mess with it.

big rockpile


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Go for the 590 over the 500. More ammunition, it feels heavier for some reason in my hands than the 500. The Rem 870 is also a top notch shotgun, if you've got the $$ for it.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

idigbeets said:


> Go for the 590 over the 500. More ammunition, it feels heavier for some reason in my hands than the 500. The Rem 870 is also a top notch shotgun, if you've got the $$ for it.


What are the 590's typically going for these days? Does teh 590 shoot a 3.5" shell?


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

I've owned two Mossbergs but will never own another due to quality issues. But that was a number of years ago; their quality may have improved. They have a mediocre reputation in the shotgunning community; some people love them and some hate them. The Remington 870 Express is a good gun, but if it was me, I'd spend a little more and get the 870 Wingmaster, which has a very solid reputation for being a great gun.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> The *Remington 870 Express *is a good gun, but if it was me, I'd spend a little more and get the *870 Wingmaster*, which has a very solid reputation for being a great gun.


The only difference in those are the finish and wood used


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The only difference in those are the finish and wood used


Wingmasters are well known to have better fit and finish, the internals are polished as well and with a smoother trigger. The Express models also have had more problems with failures to eject. The 870's are good guns, but were made to essentially be sold at discount stores and to compete with cheap Mossbergs and similar guns.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Wingmasters are well known to have *better fit and finish*, the internals are polished as well and with a smoother trigger. The Express models also have had more problems with failures to eject


I already said the *finish* was different.
One is polished, and the other is bead blasted

I've never heard of those other problems though, and I've never had *any* failures with any 870 I've ever owned of either style.

The first one I had was one of the first 10,000 ever made, and I bought it from the original owner


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

When I say "fit and finish" I don't necessarily mean different types of finish, but the overall quality of the gun. As in the care taken to smooth out all burrs, rough edges, etc.. I've owned both and to me, the Wingmaster is just a higher quality gun in feel, not just in looks. My Express didn't really have any problems but I think I was lucky. The trigger wasn't as smooth, the action wasn't as tight and smooth, etc.. The Wingmasters seemed to have had an extra step taken in quality control polishing the internal trigger mechanisms, slide action, receivers, etc.. I liked my 870 just fine but sold it after about 3 years. Bought it new. My LOVE my Wingmaster (that I bought used) and it is a keeper. What I found to be true was what I also found when researching these models on the net by various gun magazine reviews and shooting forums. The Express is great for the money, but the Wingmaster is just higher quality overall.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

Deer specials, youth guns, 20's, 12's, turkey specials, 3.5's and all.

Any shotgun is good, but for me, the 870 is my base model, Wingmaster or Express. The oldest one I had was as smooth as glass. True some Mossbergs have double rails. I'd prefer an 870, but I'd take a Mossberg.



Bearfootfarm said:


> I already said the *finish* was different.
> One is polished, and the other is bead blasted
> 
> I've never heard of those other problems though, and I've never had *any* failures with any 870 I've ever owned of either style.
> ...


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

SteveD(TX) said:


> I've owned two Mossbergs but will never own another due to quality issues. But that was a number of years ago; their quality may have improved. They have a mediocre reputation in the shotgunning community; some people love them and some hate them. The Remington 870 Express is a good gun, but if it was me, I'd spend a little more and get the 870 Wingmaster, which has a very solid reputation for being a great gun.


I already have both the Wingmaster and Express and you are right they are both very good quality guns. Most of the shotguns that I have owned have been the Remington and Ithaca models. I have never owned or fired a Mossberg and hence the questions. That being said, what kind of quality issues did you encounter? Was it the slide rails?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We it me I would look for a used Ithaca model 37. great shot gun. But if my heart was set on a brand new on with a limited buget I would buy a Mossy 500 and enjoy many hunts with it.

 Al


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

wildcat6 said:


> I already have both the Wingmaster and Express and you are right they are both very good quality guns. Most of the shotguns that I have owned have been the Remington and Ithaca models. I have never owned or fired a Mossberg and hence the questions. That being said, what kind of quality issues did you encounter? Was it the slide rails?


They just felt kinda loose and I would get the occasional failure to extract, esp. on my first one since it was the one I shot the most. I bought the first one probably 30 years ago. The second one I bought from someone I knew who needed the money. It looked new when I got it. Never shot it much but it had the same feel - kinda loose without a good solid feel when you cycled shells through it. Everything just felt cheap compared to other pump shotguns I've owned. I didn't trust either one and sold them both years ago.

Cheap doesn't always turn out bad though. I shoot clays quite often and my favorite shooter right now is a Lanber O/U that I bought on Gunbroker for $500. I like it almost as much as my son's tricked out Browning 625 Citori that he paid over 6 times as much for.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

the 870 guns FEEL good, and all of mine except the 3.5" Turkey Special handled nicely. Simply the 3.5 Turkey special receiver was bigger and heavier I thought, and didn't handle as well.



SteveD(TX) said:


> They just felt kinda loose and I would get the occasional failure to extract, esp. on my first one since it was the one I shot the most. I bought the first one probably 30 years ago. The second one I bought from someone I knew who needed the money. It looked new when I got it. Never shot it much but it had the same feel - kinda loose without a good solid feel when you cycled shells through it. Everything just felt cheap compared to other pump shotguns I've owned. I didn't trust either one and sold them both years ago.
> 
> Cheap doesn't always turn out bad though. I shoot clays quite often and my favorite shooter right now is a Lanber O/U that I bought on Gunbroker for $500. I like it almost as much as my son's tricked out Browning 625 Citori that he paid over 6 times as much for.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

denaliguide said:


> the 870 guns FEEL good, and all of mine except the 3.5" Turkey Special handled nicely. Simply the 3.5 Turkey special receiver was bigger and heavier I thought, and didn't handle as well.


I agree; I was talking about the two Mossbergs I owned in the past. Both of the 870's I have owned felt good. The Wingmaster feels better than the Express however (see my posts above). I think most shotgun experts and experienced shooters familiar with both will agree that the quality difference between the two is more than just looks and type of finish or material.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

SteveD(TX) said:


> They just felt kinda loose and I would get the occasional failure to extract, esp. on my first one since it was the one I shot the most. I bought the first one probably 30 years ago. The second one I bought from someone I knew who needed the money. It looked new when I got it. Never shot it much but it had the same feel - kinda loose without a good solid feel when you cycled shells through it. Everything just felt cheap compared to other pump shotguns I've owned. I didn't trust either one and sold them both years ago.
> 
> Cheap doesn't always turn out bad though. I shoot clays quite often and my favorite shooter right now is a Lanber O/U that I bought on Gunbroker for $500. I like it almost as much as my son's tricked out Browning 625 Citori that he paid over 6 times as much for.


That is kinda what I felt like when I picked one up the other day. It did seem loose and a little wobbly and that is what worried me a bit about it. However, I did believe that they would be less prone with the failure to extract as they have double extraction. I hate to hear that is not necessarily the case.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

I have a 500 with both barrels, never had a preformance issue. Had it for 7 or 8 years probably.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

wildcat6 said:


> I already have both the Wingmaster and Express and you are right they are both very good quality guns. Most of the shotguns that I have owned have been the Remington and Ithaca models. I have never owned or fired a Mossberg and hence the questions. That being said, what kind of quality issues did you encounter? Was it the slide rails?


You have a Wingmaster and you want to buy a new Mossberg? You already have one of the two best pump shotguns made, the other being a Browning BPS (IMO).


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

SteveD(TX) said:


> You have a Wingmaster and you want to buy a new Mossberg? You already have one of the two best pump shotguns made, the other being a Browning BPS (IMO).


Yes, I just look into my safe and it looks so lonely, lol...Really, I just kinda need a cheaper shotgun that I am not truly afraid to scratch and beat up a bit. I figure the Wingmaster will be more of a passing down to my kids when I am gone kinda thing as it was passed down to me. Just like my Sweet 16 and model 37.


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

wildcat6 said:


> Yes, I just look into my safe and it looks so lonely, lol...Really, I just kinda need a cheaper shotgun that I am not truly afraid to scratch and beat up a bit. I figure the Wingmaster will be more of a passing down to my kids when I am gone kinda thing as it was passed down to me. Just like my Sweet 16 and model 37.


Didn't know this. Get the Mossy, it's not much of a risk since they are so cheap.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, I couldn't do it. Buying the Mossberg that is. The wobbles and the feeling of the buttstock was just to much for me. It didn't hurt that the 870 was on sale and had a $30 rebate with it to make it cheaper than the Mossberg.:bouncy: Funny, how things work out sometimes, I suppose.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

I have fired both the Mossbergs and Remington 870 Express. Both worked well. One advantage of the Mossbergs is the safety that can be worked with either hand. You can learn to use the Remington safety left handed easy enough. 

I have also had both brands apart. either one is easy enough to learn to work with. 

The only issue I had with the Remington is to THOROUGHLY clean it. Especially if new, and even if used but not totally clean. The reason is. The metal preservative Remington and Ruger use on there firearms is NOT a good lube. I prefer to completely clean it out of all surfaces. Clean it out before it gets full of the usual dirt and grime of use. 

Also must say, I have only used 12 gauge models of these firearms. Not any other gauges. 

Your mileage may be different.
Good luck


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I have a Maverick 12ga, made by Mossberg. It is their economy version [ like 2 different 870 versions ] & it has held up well .

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mossberg_Maverick


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Mossberg FAR superior to 870---better safety location-much easier to release bolt to switch loads...I have'nt seen a single bar Mossberg for years.Have run courses with a 590-4 times-no failures-unlike my wifes Benelli semi that choked.I picked up a Mossberg 930 and that baby rock and rolls-500rds(between 3 of us)no problems-she wanted more.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

They make a Mossberg pump that will chamber the 3 1/2" 12ga. shells, Model # 835 er sumpin like thet...My ole pederson (single bar) model 500 20ga. I bought new in 1973 jist keeps "on ticking and taken a licken.":bowtie:

Genuine "remington" aficionado's gnash their teeth an wail over the express Remingtons and bemoan the day Remington stooped to makin junk..:Bawling:


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wyobuckaroo said:


> I have fired both the Mossbergs and Remington 870 Express. Both worked well. One advantage of the Mossbergs is the safety that can be worked with either hand. You can learn to use the Remington safety left handed easy enough.
> 
> I have also had both brands apart. either one is easy enough to learn to work with.
> 
> ...


I do like the safety placement but not the plastic material. I love the idea of where the safety is at though. I do like that the Mossy came with 3 chokes too.


----------



## charliesbugs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have used a Moss. ever since they come out with the 835 Ultra/Mag. and Rem. has nothing close to it if you want a shotgun to kill game with. Might not be "purty" to look at but it does the job. Has a shorter barrel. choke tubes, ported, back bored,double bars, good safety location, "try getting the safety off or on with heavy gloves on an 870" and syn.stock. I shoot 31/2 in mine for coyote and it don"t knock your hat off,but you do know when it goes off. I hunt with guys that use the 870 and hear a lot of cussing and dams on malfunctions I HAVE NEVER HAD A PROBLEM with my 835.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2012)

The crossbolt safety on an 870 can be turned around for a left hand shooter. 

I have had a Wingmaster 870 for 40+ years and it still works fine. It is used a lot for trap and hunting. I bought an 870 Expresss for the nephew and it works fine too. The Mossburg feels clunky to me so I don't own one.

You might try to find a used Wingmaster. If it checks out OK I would not be afraid to buy it. A used Wingmaster will be priced close to a new Express.


----------

